# Shows



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

Does anyone know of any shows coming up in Northwest Indiana or around Chicago?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Can you tell us which shows you're looking for, or what venue you're looking to view, like ADBA (American Dog Breeder's Association), UKC (United Kennel Club), or ABKC (American Bully Kennel Club)? You can go to each of these registry's websites and pull up show information and look for shows in the area you're looking to attend in.


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

ADBA sorry about that. I forgot to put it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

There *might* be one in Michigan....and there usually is an OFRN registery show around that Chicago area...


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> There *might* be one in Michigan....and there usually is an OFRN registery show around that Chicago area...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm gonna look that up right now. Thanks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

